# Vacuum Cleaner?



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi everyone  
Since I got my bird (less than a week ago) I haven't used the vacuum cleaner in my room but with the bird dropping seeds all around his cage, I want to use it in my room. Will it freak him out though? I have a beagle who is terrified of the vacuum, I can only imagine it would be even scarier for the bird! But at the same time... my room needs to be cleaned! Any suggestions?


----------



## chewy22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Out of 4 budgies and 2 cockatiels only 1 budgie had heard a hoover before I got them and none reacted badly to the hoover at all. Most just try and be louder! Lets face it, birds have more brains than beagles haha


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Just close him up in his cage while you do it, this way if it does scare him he can't fly around and hurt himself. Mine don't mind it, but I usually use it while they're in the shower so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Kay (Aug 11, 2011)

I was worried I'd have the same problem with Hardie when I first had to hoover her seeds. I just got it out and got on with it, I didn't look at her or talk to her while I did it, just got on with it and carried on after as normal. She doesn't mind it at all now, in fact she's pretty interested in what I'm doing when I get it out .


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

None of my birds mind the hoover. The budgies compete with it and the tiels ignore it, or watch it closely. The noise doesn't scare them.

I do think keeping your bird in his cage in case he panics is a good idea.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Bailey sits on my shoulder preening himself while mummy works ( some of is have the life) I tried to put him in his cage the first time I did it but he hid in the middle of my back so I couldn't get him I said 'alright but your not going to like this' I started it up he went back to preening 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-33.763560,150.910802


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, I know, my beagle isn't the brightest puppy in the world but I love him anyway. As for the bird and the vacuum, I will just leave him in his cage and go about my buisness. Do you think covering his cage would do any good?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine dont mind the hoover... I actually got to get in my cage to clean underneath it and they just watch me "mom you missed a spot"


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

My Budgies and 'tiel don't mind the vacuum at all. They just sit in their cages and watch me and Hermes sometimes chirps at the vacuum, lol. On the other hand my cats run for their lives, LOL.


----------

